# Extreme results of a very slow and long cut!



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey,

I would like to share with you my 32 Week Body Transformation. I began my cut with 92 kg, lost 0.5 kg / week for 32 weeks and ended it with 76 kg. I took pictures in my home photo studio every day with the same lightning and in the same pose and made a video out of it!

I am not a fan of extreme diets (low fat, low carb, too low in kcal's, veganism, raw... etc.), so I decided to go on a fairly slow cut. However, I think it was worth it, as I lost (almost) no muscle mass. But please judge yourself! 

I hope I can encourage some of you to loose weight without crash dieting!


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Ok, what you're selling?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You lost just over a Lb a week. So?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Which product will make me like this?. I guess you are looking for this statement


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

latblaster said:


> You lost just over a Lb a week. So?


 Yes, and I don't regret it. At the beginning of the cut I could even increase the weights in the gym. Overall, I could spare lots of muscle mass by loosing weight so slowly.

I know, it sounds very "boring" to only loose 1 lb / week. However, imo, consistency and adherence is key in our sport!


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Which product will make me like this?. I guess you are looking for this statement


 You will be surprised, but I used almost no supplements nor am I sponsored by a supplement company!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

you've lost very little lbm...good job.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Ok Ben....it's the norm on here to give newcomers sarky comments.

I think you've done well, & losing weight slowly is ideal.

But. .....

What are you selling?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Do you do personal online coaching? I need someone to help with my diet. All the boys at work keep calling me fat and I just need someone as experienced as you to be able to help me. There defiantly is not enough free information out there for me to be able to achieve my goals.

Please help me @Benjamin147 your my only hope.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

how did you manage your LBM before and after?


----------



## GSM-1 (Jul 22, 2015)

Well done chap

Can you post your diet planner?


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

What gear did you use?


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

Mogadishu said:


> What gear did you use?


 I have been training for 9 years without taking any drugs and I won't change it! However, I respect the accomplishments of athletes who use gear, too, as long as they are honest about it!


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

D'ya like dags?


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

latblaster said:


> Ok Ben....it's the norm on here to give newcomers sarky comments.
> 
> I think you've done well, & losing weight slowly is ideal.
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Obviously, I am a Personal Trainer and I am happy about anyone who signs up for my consultation services. However, the main purpose to produce the video was to show people that they can get amazing results if they are more patient with their results on a diet and don't fall into the temptation to crash diet. Unfortunately, people who crash diet still get the highest attention in the media, which is a big problem in my opinion, as they can lead to eating disorders and massive weight regain.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Another one...

Lost some weight

Then instantly becomes an expert..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Have enough tren an youd do that in a few weeks


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Another one...
> 
> Lost some weight
> 
> Then instantly becomes an expert..


 I would not consider constructing a kcal deficit of - 500 kcal a day in order to loose 0.5 kg / week a task only "experts" can do! ;-)


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Have enough tren an youd do that in a few weeks


 I could do it in 2 if you throw in some Clen.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

The truth will always out, first slimey little post, 'not selling anything', then out comes the im a pt, buy my consultation sevices


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

GSM-1 said:


> Well done chap
> 
> Can you post your diet planner?


 Thanks!

The diet was very strict. However, most of the time I did not have a set meal plan. I focused on reaching my macronutrient and micronutrient goals at the end of the day with special attention to protein and carb timing.


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

your bound to get some not so welcoming comments m8, as we see these sort of posts quite alot on here


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

barksie said:


> your bound to get some not so welcoming comments m8, as we see these sort of posts quite alot on here


 Yeah, I can live with it! However, maybe there are some guys out there, who I can motivate to be consistent with their diet, adhere to it such that they will reach their weight loss goal in the long term!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Benjamin147 said:


> Yeah, I can live with it! However, maybe there are some guys out there, who I can motivate to be consistent with their diet, adhere to it such that they will reach their weight loss goal in the long term!


 Good work mate, is your mrs fit?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I'd of done that in 6 weeks....good job though you did well and look great.


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> I'd of done that in 6 weeks....good job though you did well and look great.


 Thanks, man! Would you really go on a cut and loose 16 kg in 6 weeks, meaning 2.7 kg / week? Just curious...


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Benjamin147 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > I'd of done that in 6 weeks....good job though you did well and look great.
> ...


Yep


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Yep


 Of course you could start going back to "bulking mode" or at least to maintenance much quicker - I get the idea. However, do you think taking the risk to loose muscle mass at a probably very high rate during such a fast cut would be worth the quicker switch to your bulk?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Benjamin147 said:


> Of course you could start going back to "bulking mode" or at least to maintenance much quicker - I get the idea. However, do you think taking the risk to loose muscle mass at a probably very high rate during such a fast cut would be worth the quicker switch to your bulk?


 It's not just about saving a few weeks, on gear you can lose fat without losing muscle, or lose fat while building muscle, and there is a major difference in how you feel (in terms of feeling "energetic").


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Benjamin147 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


I drop fat very fast. Not saying everyone should do hard cuts....but I do.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Benjamin147 said:


> Of course you could start going back to "bulking mode" or at least to maintenance much quicker - I get the idea. However, do you think taking the risk to loose muscle mass at a probably very high rate during such a fast cut would be worth the quicker switch to your bulk?


 It's completely different cutting on gear though remember mate. You'll hold onto a lot more muscle whilst on gear. My first cut on gear was 100x better then when natty


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

A1243R said:


> It's completely different cutting on gear though remember mate. You'll hold onto a lot more muscle whilst on gear. My first cut on gear was 100x better then when natty


 Yes, I can imagine. However, ignoring individual characteristics (i.e. genetics), there must be an "optimal rate to loose as much fat as possible while keeping as much muscle mass as possible at the same time" for people on gear as well.

For natural athletes, the literature (i.e. Eric Helm's study on natural bodybuilders http://www.jissn.com/content/11/1/20) suggests loosing 0.5 - 1.0 % of weight per week seems to be an optimal rate. Do you know any studies (or your own experience) that consider cuts with lifters on gear? I am very curious about how big the difference between these rates are!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Benjamin147 said:


> Yes, I can imagine. However, ignoring individual characteristics (i.e. genetics), there must be an "optimal rate to loose as much fat as possible while keeping as much muscle mass as possible at the same time" for people on gear as well.
> 
> For natural athletes, the literature (i.e. Eric Helm's study on natural bodybuilders http://www.jissn.com/content/11/1/20) suggests loosing 0.5 - 1.0 % of weight per week seems to be an optimal rate. Do you know any studies (or your own experience) that consider cuts with lifters on gear? I am very curious about how big the difference between these rates are!


 Yep completely agree with what you are saying. I'm just pointing out the science changes considerably while on gear.

An average contest prep is 12/16 weeks id say... This is so that the most amount of muscle mass can be kept


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Why so negative?

Regardless of timescales, the video is amazing work.

So what if he's using it to promote his services?

Great stuff!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

32 weeks...?!


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

RexEverthing said:


> 32 weeks...?!


 I still think it's the best way to go for natties to keep their muscle mass and, at the same time, not to "waste" too much time not bulking. Nevertheless, right now I am on a cut with a 0.8 kg / week loss. I am curious about the results and how they compare to those with the 32 week 0.5 kg / week rate!

Self experiments are, at least in my opinion, the best you can do!


----------



## Cookjt08 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great work mate


----------



## ohh_danielson (Oct 16, 2013)

Jeez, a lot of green eyed monsters in here lol.

Yeah it is a very slow cut, and probably too slow for many but he's got great results from it so it's worked for him. Why hate? Give credit where it's due imo!

Good job mate.


----------



## Peasnall (Jan 24, 2011)

Brilliant mate well done. Ignore the haters


----------



## Nugentfitness (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone know what this is like? Looks decent.

http://www.predatornutrition.com/super-stim-competition.html


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Great work on two fronts... firstly the transformation, secondly the video, very well put together and a great little marketing trick for a PT. Simple ideas are always the best.

Shows what a long game it can be for natties too and how consistency is the most important factor.


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

2004mark said:


> Great work on two fronts... firstly the transformation, secondly the video, very well put together and a great little marketing trick for a PT. Simple ideas are always the best.
> 
> Shows what a long game it can be for natties too and how consistency is the most important factor.


 Yeah, it takes a lot of patience. Thanks, man!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

takes a lot of patience . Iv been on a cut since the 6/6/16 and iv got horns coming out my head and i think im gonna eat the dog ?

GOOD JOB BEN .


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Brilliant work. I think I would rather slit my wrists than stick to a very strict diet and cal deficit for 32 weeks though. 

Shows what's achievable with dedication and with no help from drugs. Ignore the dickheads with their stupid comments you probably look better than they do before you started your cut than they do at their best.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

you must have been on celltech


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Nice work.

I'v been doing the same since January 2016.

Started at 96kg now i'm at 86kg with the same strength and better conditioning.

Its taken 26 weeks to drop 10kg.

I'v lost weight before at a fast pace and lost a lot of strength, particularly on my bench.

Doing very slow cuts works best for me.


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

Good job mate. Absolutely nothing wrong with a slow cut if that works for you. I've gone at a similar pace this year but with slightly less to lose, felt great throughout and ended in a pretty good place.

Not sure why there is quite so many negative comments really. It's self-promotion to an extent, but it's not completely shameless and pushy so no problem from where I sit. Worth clarifying how you decided you kept pretty much all LBM though as that's a fairly sweeping statement! You look good for it though, definitely kept some good size.


----------



## Benjamin147 (Jan 3, 2016)

pooledaniel said:


> Good job mate. Absolutely nothing wrong with a slow cut if that works for you. I've gone at a similar pace this year but with slightly less to lose, felt great throughout and ended in a pretty good place.
> 
> Not sure why there is quite so many negative comments really. It's self-promotion to an extent, but it's not completely shameless and pushy so no problem from where I sit. Worth clarifying how you decided you kept pretty much all LBM though as that's a fairly sweeping statement! You look good for it though, definitely kept some good size.


 Thanks! It definitely "worked" for me. However, I would not advise anyone to do exactly what I did. I would summarize the "mistakes" (at least in imo) I made as the following:

1) No diet breaks (except for 3 weeks, where I plateaued)
2) No regular refeeds
3) No consistent meal timing

I consider these points as "mistakes" as my metabolism was fairly low after the cut and more and more studies are showing beneficial effects of long diet breaks, regular refeeds (short diet breaks) and especially consistent meal timing. I could eat 4400 kcal before the cut (92 kg) and only 2700 kcal after the cut (76 kg) to maintain my weight. Obviously, your energy expenditure must be lower with a lower body weight. However, I attribute a significant portion of the 1700 kcal decrease of my maintenance kcal to what is usually considered as "metabolic damage", even though I don't like the term.

My next cut will look something like:

- still loosing not more than 1% of body weight per week
- BUT: distributing the weekly deficit in a more skewed way, like i.e.: 4 low days (mo - thu) and 3 high days (fr - so)
- AND: Not varying my meal timing and frequency too much from day to day, i.e.: 4-5 meals at roughly the same times instead of 3-6 meals

Luckily, I don't have to focus on cutting right now! 

How did I decide that I kept pretty much all my LBM? I based my decisions on my gym performance, which has gone up slightly during the cut (of course not the best method ;-) ).


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

Benjamin147 said:


> Of course you could start going back to "bulking mode" or at least to maintenance much quicker - I get the idea. However, do you think taking the risk to loose muscle mass at a probably very high rate during such a fast cut would be worth the quicker switch to your bulk?


 Mast / Test / Tren / Anavar or Winny and some clen..

muscle loss?

you wot?


----------



## Bayes93 (Mar 16, 2015)

Tell me....

Do you have any limits?


----------

